# Smooth Out Orange Peel



## haghanian (May 16, 2010)

I installed bullnose on my wall corners and tried matching the orange peel finish.  The new orange peel is rougher than what was there before and does not match the adjacent walls.  I tried sanding it down in some areas but that makes it look more like knock-down than orange peel.  Is there a way I can smooth out the orange peel after it is dried?


----------



## SJNServices (May 18, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is dab (not wipe) with a damp sponge. No guarantee, good luck.


----------

